# Timing chain rattle



## davethegoat (May 25, 2009)

I have the dreaded Timing Chain Rattle. My question is, how long can I go the way it is. Can I just Ignore it. My truck is a 97 2wd. It's probably only worth $ 2500. and the stealership wants over $1000. to put right. I'm not sure if this is something I can try myself.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

keep pricing the job at other locations not dealers..

driving it like that only increases your chances of hurting the engine..

it is probably 200 or less if you do it your self..


----------



## davethegoat (May 25, 2009)

If its just the chain running along the metal guide back piece, i don't see how it could hurt anything other than just rattling. Has anybody actually jumped teeth or broken their chain ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the rattle takes apart the guides a little at a time . the remains fall to the bottom and block the oil pick up or get caught in things where should not be...


----------



## davethegoat (May 25, 2009)

O.K. I decided to replace everything myself.:newbie: I have next week off so I'm doing it. Where is the best place to buy OEM parts cheap ? I've checked 5 sites on the web and the best price I came up with is $ 220.00. I haven't tried local dealers yet though I'm guessing they'll be alot more. Thanks for your replies Z you da man !!:waving:


----------



## davethegoat (May 25, 2009)

So I got bored and pulled the Valve Cover expecting to see a loose ass chain. To my surprise it was tight I was able to push the tensioner side guide in with a screwdriver. It had good tension and pushed back into place. The driver's side guide was missing the plastic rail but since it's a 97 it still had the metal backing piece in place. So the rattling is from the chain riding on the bare metal guide. How much damage could that do ? I'm thinking not much other than rattling. What do you guys think ? I'm tinking just to let it be.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

davethegoat said:


> So I got bored and pulled the Valve Cover expecting to see a loose ass chain. To my surprise it was tight I was able to push the tensioner side guide in with a screwdriver. It had good tension and pushed back into place. The driver's side guide was missing the plastic rail but since it's a 97 it still had the metal backing piece in place. So the rattling is from the chain riding on the bare metal guide. How much damage could that do ? I'm thinking not much other than rattling. What do you guys think ? I'm tinking just to let it be.


My 1996 did the same thing last fall. The problems are twofold: 1. Now your chain (with that rattle) is taking a beating against the metal guide. that's not a happy situation. 2. the plastic guide is now laying further down. I found big bits of it in my oil pan. If that's stuff you don't mind happening, leave it. But it freaked me out to think I was driving for 4 months with all that shrapnel in my crankcase.

Buy only OEM parts for your this project. I've heard horror stories about people going to the aftermarket route.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

I don't have a chain for you but we specialize in aftermarket replacement parts.We carry great replacement parts.Here's a link we sponsor the site if you guys would like to check us out.

1A Auto Parts

Tony


----------

